# Rig idea.



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Ive been thinking of going out to fish walleye this Saturday and with the cold water temps I'm thinking of trying a style of drop shot rig using a weighted jig of about 1/4 oz maybe one of those spinner style jigs with the prop in the mid section. Then about a foot up from that tie on a 18" leader and a floating jig head with a minnow on it. Try and keep vertical and slowly jig it off a drop off. What do you guys think.

promag


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

You just mite have some trouble with that 18 inch leader getting wrapped around your main line. Should work with a slow troll or drift.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks I'll let you know how it works.

promag


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I used the rig on sat. At mosquito I did get a crappie which I lost at the boat but that was it. I rigged it with a 12" leader about 8" up from the 1/4 jig. It didn't seem to tangle up. I might try it again. Oh and I did drift and cast with it. I have trouble thinking of verticle jigging in skinny water.

promag


----------

